# White Knee High Boots Faceoff! [April 28th - May4th]



## daer0n (Apr 28, 2008)

Hello girls!
It's time for a new Faceoff Challenge!
This week's item is chosen by Bec688 the winner of: Vintage *50's Red and Black Lace Swing Dress!* with the following outfit:
*

*
The item chosen by the winner for this week is:
White Knee High Boots - Polyvore
Image:





*Congratulations Bec688!*
Good luck to everyone!
If this is your fist time entering the Fashion Faceoff Challenges, make sure you have read the rules before posting your entry.
*Faceoff Rules*
Have fun and thanks for participating! Hope to see many entries


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2008)

Ooohhh...those remind me a little of the slouch boots we did before! I like 'em!


----------



## katana (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice! I'll be back later with my entry....


----------



## daer0n (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll be back with mine too


----------



## bCreative (Apr 28, 2008)

Hot boot!


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 28, 2008)

That's a sexy boot!

Cool


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going to try putting something together.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 28, 2008)

Love these boots! Great choice, Bec!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## daer0n (Apr 28, 2008)

oh my!! great combos you both, i love them!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## pinksugar (Apr 28, 2008)

all these outfits are hot. I'm going to have to think about this one


----------



## niksaki (Apr 29, 2008)

ok here is mine


----------



## daer0n (Apr 29, 2008)

i love that dress and the shades Niksaki!

Here's mine, took me two hours to put all this together lmao, im soo picky!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 29, 2008)

i love that halter top and the bag Rebeca! good picks!


----------



## niksaki (Apr 29, 2008)

thanks daeron yeah i love the dress too think i would even wear it lol


----------



## CandyApple (Apr 29, 2008)

This is my first time posting here for the Fashion Faceoff Challenge....so here it goes....


----------



## daer0n (Apr 29, 2008)

Very pretty! i would have never thought of that combo, great job CandyApple!


----------



## CandyApple (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks Daeron


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 29, 2008)

There's some fabulous sunglasses popping up in this challenge!

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i love that halter top and the bag Rebeca! good picks! Thanks Nury! I love the bag too, I want it!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok here's mine...I tried


----------



## daer0n (Apr 29, 2008)

i really like what you did MissBGlam, love everything!


----------



## Pipsweet (Apr 29, 2008)

I wasn't sure where I was going with this one at first, but I think it turned out pretty good!


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 29, 2008)

The heel on that boot would kill me! Nice boot though... I'll take them in black please! I may enter this one... I dunno yet...


----------



## daer0n (Apr 29, 2008)

Yay more entries!

You would increase the fun of the challenge Aquilah, more entries more fun!





That looks cool Pipsweet


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yay more entries!You would increase the fun of the challenge Aquilah, more entries more fun!





That looks cool Pipsweet





Okay, here... Just for you




(Can you tell I'm very matchy-matchy?)


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 29, 2008)

Nothing wrong with matchy matchy


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Bec688* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nothing wrong with matchy matchy



True, and the more I see those Chanel earrings, the more I want them LOL!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 30, 2008)

The red nail polish and the bag break the matchy matchy-ness of the outfit Aquilah, that looks really nice, i love that skirt and the shirt!


----------



## bCreative (Apr 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i really like what you did MissBGlam, love everything! Thanks! The more I look at it I'm starting to like it too.


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 30, 2008)




----------



## magosienne (Apr 30, 2008)

fab entries ! i'll post mine later


----------



## magosienne (Apr 30, 2008)

here we go





i wanted to stay monochromatic. but my instinct took over and added color. i really love that necklace


----------



## niksaki (Apr 30, 2008)

lovely entries girls love them all!!


----------



## daer0n (May 1, 2008)

OH! awesome entries purplerain and mag! LOVE them!


----------



## puncturedskirt (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif here we go




i wanted to stay monochromatic. but my instinct took over and added color. i really love that necklace





http://www.polyvore.com/cgi/img-set/BQcDAAAAAwoDanBnAAAABC5vdXQKFmFQYnNqUU1YM1JHeXBmZU JubXJ0aEEAAAACaWQKAWUAAAAEc2l6ZQ.jpg

Cute!. Love the jacket especially.


----------



## purpleRain (May 1, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OH! awesome entries purplerain and mag! LOVE them! Thanks DaerOn! And I love the necklace too Magosienne


----------



## magosienne (May 1, 2008)

thanks


----------



## Aprill (May 1, 2008)

very nice everyone!!!!!


----------



## sali (May 1, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## Lia (May 2, 2008)

Everyone looks so fashionable!


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

Very pretty Sali!


----------



## Anthea (May 2, 2008)

Here is my entry for this week.


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

Wow this is gonna be a really hard one to vote for, such great entries!

i like the touch of purple [lavender?] that you added Anthea, that jacket is so cute!


----------



## Bec688 (May 2, 2008)

Gorgeous outfits ladies! There are so many entries this time round, fantastic!

Anthea - that little jacket you chose is so cute!


----------



## KatJ (May 2, 2008)

Holy crap. Why did no one warn me I could spend 10 years trying to make one outfit? Here we go, my first ever faceoff entry:


----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

Yay Katherine! That looks great!

Don't worry, it always always takes me two or so hours to make an outfit LOL

i am just soo picky!

I'm so glad we have so many entries!


----------



## purpleRain (May 2, 2008)

Wow, great entries. This is going to be a difficult choice.


----------



## katana (May 2, 2008)




----------



## daer0n (May 2, 2008)

i LOVE that outfit Katana!


----------



## katana (May 2, 2008)

Quote:
i LOVE that outfit Katana! Thank you daerOn! Everyone has made such nice outfits! This is going to be hard to pick.


----------



## KatJ (May 3, 2008)

Thanks Nury, I didnt even think about adding a background, that would have taken me years, lol! I'm really picky, too.

Katana, that is HOT!

I have no clue how I'm going to be able to pick one outfit this time.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 3, 2008)

Great outfits! I like this challenge!


----------



## bCreative (May 3, 2008)

Wow! Everyone did such great jobs!! This is going to be hard when it comes time to vote.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 4, 2008)




----------



## daer0n (May 4, 2008)

Very nice Shaundra, i love the jacket, the bag and the necklace!

Pink is one of my fav colors lol


----------



## swdshchck (May 4, 2008)

Hi everyone! My name is Pia, and this is is my first entry to the fashion face-off challenge. (I think I might have gone overboard just a tad on the "matchy-matchy", though.)


----------



## kdmakeuparts (May 4, 2008)

Edit: Forgot to say Hi and this is my first entry. This is so much fun!!!!


----------



## daer0n (May 5, 2008)

Awesome girls!! those outfits are SO pretty!! I love them!! &lt;33


----------



## pinksugar (May 5, 2008)

lots of new entrants in this week! great job everyone! it's time to close this thread and start up the voting!


----------

